# Francesco Gabbani ha vinto Sanremo 2017. Video.



## admin (12 Febbraio 2017)

Fancesco Gabbani, con la sua canzone "Occidentalis Karma", ha vinto il Festival di Sanremo 2017. Al secondo posto si è classificata Fiorella Mannoia. Al terzo, Ermal Meta.

Video di Occidentalis Karma qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2017)

Ma chi è questo? Da dove è uscito?


----------



## de sica (12 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma chi è questo? Da dove è uscito?



Mamma mia ragazzi... che degrado. Mancava il rovazzi sanremese adesso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2017)

Ahahaha, era il tipo che ballava con il gorilla con quella canzone spazzatura?? Non ci credo!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Febbraio 2017)

Rispecchia perfettamente cio che e' diventato Sanremo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Febbraio 2017)

Menomale che non ha vinto la rossa


----------



## Dany20 (12 Febbraio 2017)

A me piace come canzone quella di Gabbani. È orecchiabile, bella, ironica e non è la classica canzone banale sull'amore.


----------



## Eziomare (12 Febbraio 2017)

Perlomeno e' un ragazzo simpatico aaaahh, Sanremo fa intrinsecamente defecare quanto a qualita' dei brani, da sempre e per sempre, per assurdo se ci fossero Gaber e De Andre' redivivi, Battiato, De Gregori e Ferretti lo share calerebbe pateticamente. La gente vuole ascoltare canzonette, legittimo tutto sommato.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Febbraio 2017)

Ironia della sorte, questo cesso di canzone parla di gente inutile che ottiene un'ora di celebrità


----------



## Heaven (12 Febbraio 2017)

Bella canzone. È stato un'ottimo Sanremo, molte canzoni valide


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2017)

Idolo!!! Ha preso per il c.lo tutti e ci scommetto che il 90% di chi lo ha votato lo ha fatto solo per il motivetto senza capirci nulla del testo e magari tra questi ci sono proprio i non-evoluti presi di mira dalla canzone. 

Inoltre, con la sua vittoria, portata a casa con esibizioni volutamente trash con tanto di scimmia che balla, ha messo a nudo più di tutti la credibilità del Festival di Sanremo.

Solo per questo meritava di vincere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Febbraio 2017)

Pessima pessima vittoria , non tanto per la canzone in se ( ridicola e che probabilmente se avessi scritto io per qualche artista neanche l avrei presentata per la vergogna ) il problema sostanziale è che ancora una volta in italia ha vinto lo schifo .

Come Rovazzi & Co. , ennesima dimostrazione che in italia la musica è MORTA .

E se lo dico io


----------



## Butcher (12 Febbraio 2017)

Molto meglio Andiamo a comandare!


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Febbraio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ironia della sorte, questo cesso di canzone parla di gente inutile che ottiene un'ora di celebrità



Sì, in effetti può sembrare un po' ipocrita. Però è creativa, dai.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (12 Febbraio 2017)

Livello imbarazzante, non c'era UNA canzone valida, giusto un paio decenti (Turci e Samuel).


----------



## Igniorante (12 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì, in effetti può sembrare un po' ipocrita. Però è creativa, dai.



Sicuramente ha nell'originalità e nell'orecchiabilità i suoi punti di forza...
Ma da Sanremo, che DOVREBBE essere l'apice della musica italiana, mi aspetto di meglio.
Purtroppo questo succede quando come prima cosa ti interessano gli ascolti e i tag sui social, sei quasi obbligato a tirar fuori roba per gente giovane (e quindi spesso con gusti di melma) e a mettere tra gli "esperti" youtuber e blogger.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Febbraio 2017)

Dopodomani non se la ricorda nessuno


----------



## Heaven (13 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pessima pessima vittoria , non tanto per la canzone in se ( ridicola e che probabilmente se avessi scritto io per qualche artista neanche l avrei presentata per la vergogna ) il problema sostanziale è che ancora una volta in italia ha vinto lo schifo .
> 
> Come Rovazzi & Co. , ennesima dimostrazione che in italia la musica è MORTA .
> 
> E se lo dico io



Questa canzone prende in giro proprio quelli come te. (E del 90% delle persone che hanno commentato)

Ma l'hai sentita? Hai letto il testo? O hai sparato così senza sapere? Paragonare questa canzone a Rovazzi è fuori da ogni logica

Ha avuto successo in tutto il mondo, è la candidata n.1 per gli Eurovision, il testo ha un bel significato (cerca spiegazione su google se non l'hai capito) ed è molto orecchiabile. Ma che volevate di più? Questa è una grande canzone, come sempre siamo bravi solo a criticare noi italiani. Inoltre in questo festival ci sono state tante belle canzoni, è stato un grandissimo spettacolo ma fa troppo poco figo elogiare qualcosa della rai vero?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2017)

Io non mi esprimo perché non ne capisco nulla di musica; quindi, non saprei dire se da un punto di vista musicale sia una buona canzone o meno; ciò nonostante, c'è da dire che i topic su Sanremo di questo forum sono tutti uguali, da anni: melma, melma e soltanto melma si spala sul Festival. Non sto prendendo le difese del Festival, occhio, ma mi chiedo cosa vi aspettiate da questo evento, perché ogni volta è sempre la stessa storia.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io non mi esprimo perché non ne capisco nulla di musica; quindi, non saprei dire se da un punto di vista musicale sia una buona canzone o meno; ciò nonostante, c'è da dire che i topic su Sanremo di questo forum sono tutti uguali, da anni: melma, melma e soltanto melma si spala sul Festival. Non sto prendendo le difese del Festival, occhio, ma mi chiedo cosa vi aspettiate da questo evento, perché ogni volta è sempre la stessa storia.


Ma infatti. E lo stesso vale per chi spera che in X-Factor o Amici esca un vero talento. La musica è altra cosa. Cioè vedo gente inca..ata per la vittoria di Gabbani, quando in passato non è che hanno vinto ste cime, mi ricordo delle edizioni dove vinsero Marco Carta e Valerio Scanu (oggi dei signori nessuno) che non sono meglio di un esibizione con la scimmia che balla.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Questa canzone prende in giro proprio quelli come te. (E del 90% delle persone che hanno commentato)
> 
> Ma l'hai sentita? Hai letto il testo? O hai sparato così senza sapere? Paragonare questa canzone a Rovazzi è fuori da ogni logica
> 
> Ha avuto successo in tutto il mondo, è la candidata n.1 per gli Eurovision, il testo ha un bel significato (cerca spiegazione su google se non l'hai capito) ed è molto orecchiabile. Ma che volevate di più? Questa è una grande canzone, come sempre siamo bravi solo a criticare noi italiani. Inoltre in questo festival ci sono state tante belle canzoni, è stato un grandissimo spettacolo ma fa troppo poco figo elogiare qualcosa della rai vero?



 

La canzone l'ho sentita ed è per questo che ho espresso il mio parere , la musica come ogni cosa di artistico è molto soggettiva e a me non piace . Potrò avere una mia opinione ? C'è anche a chi inspiegabilmente non piacciono i Pink Floyd che sono i capi assoluti del mondo.

Poi interviene il mio commento TECNICO , e se permetti se si parla di composizione musicale e di testi ne so qualcosa da giusto .. tipo 20 anni.. quindi il mio commento TECNICO su questo brano è : *RIDICOLO* . 

Ripeto quello che ho scritto sopra , ridicolo ma proprio per l'attenzione che gli è stata data nell arrangiamento e nelle linee melodiche , ma oramai non mi aspetto più nulla dal mercato italiano che se viene conquistato da questo brano dimostra un altra volta ( e qui interviene il PARAGONE con Rovazzi ) che a lui non interessa la musica di qualità ma la musichina orecchiabile .

Vuoi un artista italiano che è al di sopra di tutti ? TIZIANO FERRO ,ogni cacchio di volta che ho la possibilità di sentire i suoi lavori sono sempre SEMPRE SEMPRE delle piccole perle . 

E non esagero dicendoti che è un vero fuori classe , in giro per il mondo non so quanti ce ne siano come lui con le sue capacità e soprattutto con le sue abilità canore perchè è un conto scrivere musica e un conto e poi cantarla da dio come la canta lui. 

Detto questo.. fate l'amore e non la guerra  vi voglio bene .. haha


----------



## Il Genio (13 Febbraio 2017)

Chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii?


----------



## de sica (13 Febbraio 2017)

Lasciamo perdere.. tanto ormai ho capito i gusti musicali che vanno per le generazioni del '96 in giù. Il fatto che si celebri questa canzone come "testo spettacolare e interpretazione GaLaTticAa!1!1" ne è la prova. Cioè, siccome è candidata all'Eurovision, dovrei ricredermi? Ma avete capito il livello di adesso? A MTV Awards vanno Benji e Fede, e ripeto Benji e Fede, ma di che stiamo parlando? Mi viene solo il vomito a pensarci.
In un cantante bisogna vedere tante cose.. l'espressività, l'interpretazione del pezzo, il carisma con il pubblico.. non l'essere pagliacci e pergulare il mondo, perché la moda di adesso è questa. Poi vabbè bastava vedere la giuria di quest'anno per capire il livello della competizione e chi avrebbe vinto. [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]


----------



## fabri47 (13 Febbraio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Lasciamo perdere.. tanto ormai ho capito i gusti musicali che vanno per le generazioni del '96 in giù. Il fatto che si celebri questa canzone come "testo spettacolare e interpretazione GaLaTticAa!1!1" ne è la prova. Cioè, siccome è candidata all'Eurovision, dovrei ricredermi? Ma avete capito il livello di adesso? A MTV Awards vanno Benji e Fede, e ripeto Benji e Fede, ma di che stiamo parlando? Mi viene solo il vomito a pensarci.
> In un cantante bisogna vedere tante cose.. l'espressività, l'interpretazione del pezzo, il carisma con il pubblico.. non l'essere pagliacci e pergulare il mondo, perché la moda di adesso è questa. Poi vabbè bastava vedere la giuria di quest'anno per capire il livello della competizione e chi avrebbe vinto. [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]


Gli 883, i Lunapop e gli Articolo non erano meglio. È da lì che la musica italiana si è distaccata dall'arte. Poi i talent hanno dato il colpo di grazia.


----------



## de sica (13 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Gli 883, i Lunapop e gli Articolo non erano meglio. È da lì che la musica italiana si è distaccata dall'arte. Poi i talent hanno dato il colpo di grazia.



Beh, su i talent sono d'accordo con te. Però gli 883 non me li puoi comparare alla feccia di adesso. Io con quelle canzoni ci sono cresciuto, e alcune sono pure storiche ormai.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Febbraio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Beh, su i talent sono d'accordo con te. Però gli 883 non me li puoi comparare alla feccia di adesso. Io con quelle canzoni ci sono cresciuto, e alcune sono pure storiche ormai.


Rimangono comunque lontane dal concetto di musica. E per musica italiana intendo Area, Banco, PFM, Litfiba oppure cantautori come Battiato, De Andrè, Guccini, De Gregori. Ivan Graziani che per me è stato l'ultimo rocker italiano ad aver toccato terra. Vedere tutti questi paragonati o addirittura preferiti alla gente che ho citato prima mi fa venire il vomito.

Come non è musica Gabbani, che però è un ottimo perc.ulatore. Lui si è semplicemente detto, _visto che ormai più fai schifo e più piaci ora mi supero e faccio una trashata degna di un film di Pippo Franco._ E ci ha vinto un festival 

Ed il paragone con Rovazzi ci può stare solo che Gabbani al confronto è un musicista, che sà suonare e scrivere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Lasciamo perdere.. tanto ormai ho capito i gusti musicali che vanno per le generazioni del '96 in giù. Il fatto che si celebri questa canzone come "testo spettacolare e interpretazione GaLaTticAa!1!1" ne è la prova. Cioè, siccome è candidata all'Eurovision, dovrei ricredermi? Ma avete capito il livello di adesso? A MTV Awards vanno Benji e Fede, e ripeto Benji e Fede, ma di che stiamo parlando? Mi viene solo il vomito a pensarci.
> In un cantante bisogna vedere tante cose.. l'espressività, l'interpretazione del pezzo, il carisma con il pubblico.. non l'essere pagliacci e pergulare il mondo, perché la moda di adesso è questa. Poi vabbè bastava vedere la giuria di quest'anno per capire il livello della competizione e chi avrebbe vinto. [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]



Amen fratello !


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Gli 883, i Lunapop e gli Articolo non erano meglio. È da lì che la musica italiana si è distaccata dall'arte. Poi i talent hanno dato il colpo di grazia.



Ma stiamo scherzando ??? 

Gli 883 hanno fatto qualcosa che in italia non c'era e negare la capacità compositiva di Pezzali è un insulto - 
I lunapop hanno cavalcato un onda e oggi Cremonini ha capacità compositivie che lo mettono li nei primi posti con pochi altri artisti. 
Gli Articolo , beh che dire... piacciano o meno hanno " inventato " in Italia il Rap . Prima di loro nessuno aveva fatto quelle cose .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La canzone l'ho sentita ed è per questo che ho espresso il mio parere , la musica come ogni cosa di artistico è molto soggettiva e a me non piace . Potrò avere una mia opinione ? C'è anche a chi inspiegabilmente non piacciono i Pink Floyd che sono i capi assoluti del mondo.
> 
> Poi interviene il mio commento TECNICO , e se permetti se si parla di composizione musicale e di testi ne so qualcosa da giusto .. tipo 20 anni.. quindi il mio commento TECNICO su questo brano è : *RIDICOLO* .
> 
> ...


Non per fare polemica, eh; sono soltanto curioso, dato che queste cose non le mastico: perché avrebbe un cattivo arrangiamento e una cattiva linea melodica?


----------



## Igniorante (14 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vuoi un artista italiano che è al di sopra di tutti ? TIZIANO FERRO ,ogni cacchio di volta che ho la possibilità di sentire i suoi lavori sono sempre SEMPRE SEMPRE delle piccole perle .
> 
> E non esagero dicendoti che è un vero fuori classe , in giro per il mondo non so quanti ce ne siano come lui con le sue capacità e soprattutto con le sue abilità canore perchè è un conto scrivere musica e un conto e poi cantarla da dio come la canta lui.



Concordo assolutamente, e non sono neanche un fan di Tiziano Ferro, ma a livello tecnico (sia di scrittura che di musica che di "cantato") è diverse spanne sopra quasi a tutti i colleghi.
Due esempi lampanti: La Differenza Tra Me E te ed Indietro.
Così come, al femminile, vedo la stessa bravura in Elisa che per me è un'assoluta fuoriclasse.

Comunque, tornando al Festival, la canzone migliore mi pareva quella di Samuel...ottima musica, testo un pò scialbo, ma assolutamente "buona" nel complesso...non sapevo chi C fosse sto Samuel quando ho letto il nome tra i partecipanti, poi ho visto il video suo Tubo (non avendo visto Sanremo) e ho capito come mai la sonorità fosse ottima 
Stessa cosa se l'avessi sentita in radio, voce riconoscibilissima e timbro che a me piace molto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non per fare polemica, eh; sono soltanto curioso, dato che queste cose non le mastico: perché avrebbe un cattivo arrangiamento e una cattiva linea melodica?



No attenzione non cattivo arrangiamento e cattiva linea melodica ( anzi ) sono semplicemente " semplici " e sentiti e risentiti 8mila volte .

Giusto per farti un esempio stupido , è appena uscito un singolo di Dj Matrix e i Paps n Skar che è esattamente uguale .


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma stiamo scherzando ???
> 
> Gli 883 hanno fatto qualcosa che in italia non c'era e negare la capacità compositiva di Pezzali è un insulto -
> I lunapop hanno cavalcato un onda e oggi Cremonini ha capacità compositivie che lo mettono li nei primi posti con pochi altri artisti.
> Gli Articolo , beh che dire... piacciano o meno hanno " inventato " in Italia il Rap . Prima di loro nessuno aveva fatto quelle cose .



Lollo non ti arrabbiare, sono giuovani.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No attenzione non cattivo arrangiamento e cattiva linea melodica ( anzi ) sono semplicemente " semplici " e sentiti e risentiti 8mila volte .
> 
> Giusto per farti un esempio stupido , è appena uscito un singolo di Dj Matrix e i Paps n Skar che è esattamente uguale .


Allora perché semplici? A livello strutturale cosa devo guardare i un arrangiamento o in una linea melodica?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Gli 883, i Lunapop e gli Articolo non erano meglio. È da lì che la musica italiana si è distaccata dall'arte. Poi i talent hanno dato il colpo di grazia.



Musica decente in Italia c'è ora e c'era allora, basta saperla cercare senza neppure sforzarsi troppo. Baustelle, Brunori sas, Alessandro Fiori, Iosonouncane, Francesco Motta, I Cani, etc. sono artisti di tutto rispetto.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Musica decente in Italia c'è ora e c'era allora, basta saperla cercare senza neppure sforzarsi troppo. Baustelle, Brunori sas, Alessandro Fiori, Iosonouncane, Francesco Motta, I Cani, etc. sono artisti di tutto rispetto.


Sicuramente. Io parlo di musica italiana portata all'attenzione dalle radio.  

Sai anche tu che tutta questa gente non ha l'attenzione che merita.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Febbraio 2017)

A me piace un casino


----------



## Eziomare (14 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Rimangono comunque lontane dal concetto di musica. E per musica italiana intendo Area, Banco, PFM, Litfiba oppure cantautori come Battiato, De Andrè, Guccini, De Gregori. Ivan Graziani che per me è stato l'ultimo rocker italiano ad aver toccato terra


Sei giovane (o forse mi confondo con un altro utente?) ma hai gia' dei gusti ben definiti...mi trovi in affinità (al di la' del pur bravissimo Guccini, che ho sempre ritenuto stucchevolmente ed eccessivamente politicizzato...ma e' solo una mia fisima) . Per curiosità, conosci i CSI (non CCCP, non PGR)? Per me rappresentano letteralmente l'apice del rock nostrano, senza alcun raffronto, Giovanni Lindo e' un poeta. Perdonate il fuori-tema


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Sei giovane (o forse mi confondo con un altro utente?) ma hai gia' dei gusti ben definiti...mi trovi in affinità (al di la' del pur bravissimo Guccini, che ho sempre ritenuto stucchevolmente ed eccessivamente politicizzato...ma e' solo una mia fisima) . Per curiosità, conosci i CSI (non CCCP, non PGR)? Per me rappresentano letteralmente l'apice del rock nostrano, senza alcun raffronto, Giovanni Lindo e' un poeta. Perdonate il fuori-tema


Li devo approfondire, però rispetto molto Lindo Ferretti. Si sarà convertito dalla sinistra alla destra, ma lui rimane molto più a sinistra di molti, di certo più di Benigni.


----------



## Eziomare (14 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Li devo approfondire, però rispetto molto Lindo Ferretti. Si sarà convertito dalla sinistra alla destra, ma lui rimane molto più a sinistra di molti, di certo più di Benigni.


Fammi sapere nel caso, potrei consigliarti una playlist


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Fammi sapere nel caso, potrei consigliarti una playlist


Ok fammela in privato  . Fine OT.


----------

